# Made a Plane Today



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I've wanted a wooden plane for awhile. Read some blog posts on making a Krenov style one and have David Finck's book on order but I couldn't wait. I had a sharp Hock iron and chip breaker on the shelf, a nice hunk of 8/4 Ash cutoff and the day free, figured what the hey, the cut off would go in the fire pile if not used so if I mess it up no harm…..

It came out pretty good, shaves like a dream and is sweet in the hand. I've got to remember to take photos as I work but here are a couple of the finished product.

Once Finck's book gets here I'll figure out what, if anything, I did wrong but for now I have a sweet shooting board plane.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Another photo


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Last one


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Does it fly? ;-)

The devil made me do that. Actually pretty cool. Old plane irons can last forever if you keep them comfortable in a nice hardwood frme… ;-)


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Great lookin plane. I like the curl that's proudly showing on the nose.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I made it to use on my shooting board…my metal ones are a literal pain to use and I didn't want to spend $500 USD on a LN shooting plane.

BTW, it excedes my expectations…. a real pleasure to shoot with.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a very cool plane ,good job.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

She is a beautiful Krenov. The grain on the front end catches my eye. One question, I ask this because I am building one to. Why did you choose to place the mouth where you did? It looks as the mouth is centered on the plane.
A great looking plane and if it works you did well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

"..Why did you choose to place the mouth where you did? It looks as the mouth is centered on the plane…"

I can't say I thought too much about it. This was a first run at making a plane and from looking at photos and blog posts it looked as if the iron was centered or slightly forward of center on most planes. I kinda followed that and because I expected to use it with a shooting board I wanted good registration fore and aft, the reason for it being slightly longer than most smoothers.

I played with it a little this AM while having morning tea, it made beautiful full cut .0025 shavings on some scrap red maple I dug out of the cutoff barrel, I need to see what happens when it runs into some hickory . I guess beginners luck, I hope the next one works as well. BTW, David Finck's book was in the mail yesterday, I haven't had time to do more than glance at it but I expect to know more about building planes once I spend a little time reading it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## KenHMT (Nov 16, 2012)

Very, very nice. I'd love to build one like that, myself.

Added to the database at homemadetools.net: http://www.homemadetools.net/ash-hand-plane

Ken


----------

